

Roost (YC S14) Takes On Twitter, RSS With A Platform For Web Push Notifications - millisecond
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/10/roost-takes-on-twitter-rss-with-a-platform-for-web-based-push-notifications/

======
zreitano
Finally! This will be extremely helpful for platforms across web and mobile
that need to provide a consistent experience. A large portion of our
engagement comes from being able to let our users know that relevant content
has become available (e.g. potential purchases, in-app messages). The
experience cannot start and end with simply opening up our app.

Users are inundated with countless emails from app/websites and it is
difficult to separate yourself from the spam...even if your users want to hear
from you. They simply do not have the time to sift through all the
garbarge...nor should they have to!

I think Roost will finally allow us to engage with users on our and their
terms. Excited to check this out!

------
WesMagness
Really interesting. This will fuel my reddit addiction even more so. Not sure
how I feel about that.

Actually... I do know how I feel about that. I love it.

------
hstern
I wonder what kind of new interactions we can foster with users...? Might be
better than mobile push to deliver auxiliary content!

